# 轻寝忧 轻阊砦砩 > 庞氏礞 轻沅妊 - 涫瞧 驺惹秧鞘 轻亿磴 - 兽茄硌 驼秧 阏嫜 >  >  人 闳窃 : 轻丬苘苕严(2) vs 轻阊碥苘 ( 3)... 窍磉 "23 ..亚添 "44.....惹舆轻 ..... 溴琼 轻闳茄巧

## 禹湘

*  



  阊腿 冗 软滗 卺 淹侨 沅氏卿 轻呷硌   孚犴 阆淝 轻闶媲蔗 卺 侨媲 崽渖 轻滢 轻闳窃 蓓 兽享 释犴犴 崽沩 闾秧鞘 媲徙郧堰鞘 轻阃犴 媲崆菅磙砩 蜗沐 抒硪淝 阡 垌唁 蓓 谇徙 轻匀呱 轻阡呷媸砩    



  兽享 释犴犴 徙惹亚 
*

----------


## 禹湘

*  峭惹 沅妊淝 轻哐磴     阊腿 冗 软滗 卺 淹侨 沅氏卿 轻呷硌   孚犴 阆淝 轻闶媲蔗 卺 侨媲 崽渖 轻滢 轻闳窃 蓓 兽享 释犴犴 崽沩 闾秧鞘 媲徙郧堰鞘 轻阃犴 媲崆菅磙砩 蜗沐 抒硪淝 阡 垌唁 蓓 谇徙 轻匀呱 轻阡呷媸砩   



  兽享 释犴犴 徙惹亚     轻沔严 ,, 轻阊砦     轻瓦 : 靠靠   怯是 轻窝劓    轻丬苘苘苕严  斡咽 轻沔严 擎犰 徂橇鞘迩 倾倾 轻遽轻 咔湘掎(冗窍孓犴) 儒陷 湘溷耷柔.. 轻闳茄巧 咔涫 捩砩 沅 轻糖淙礓..轻 卿迩 侨视闶 崆渔 轻倘轻..碲驷 轻妊且磲 琼崾驿 轻耷香 沅 清犴 轻窝劓 咩涎 蓓 闳芹噬 轻阊砦 扔崆 轻稳焉 轻闶闼 蓓 毋碛 闱咽 媲豌 谇厢 媲彷淝 雁智 谔 媲後阌鞘 轻妊且磲砩 闶闼嵘 蓓 轻惹驷 禹烟礞 蒎 碹艳 轻遘茚 韧茄 轻阊砦..倾 徜替 轻阊砦 衙 梦! 试唔嵘 轻菅磙 :    靠靠    轻阊碥苘苘苘芪   窍 轻阊砦 氏秧惹 忧武 阌橇 倾 惹邮窍 轻窝劓 怯授锨锨 徙惹亚 轻菅磙 巯 倾倾 轻沔严 帚 闳茄砬 轻怯孺 轻饲漤 後湘秧 轻沣是 晚 郧堰 蓓 轻氏秧 蹄碲 崆谌 轻菅磙 谙 轻阏侨礓 媲匝 卺礤 轻体且 轻蒌 绒砬仙 轻妊且磲 秧咔严 嫣橇 轻氏秧 忧武 捩砬.. 窃抒 卺 轻谙硐 沅 轻抒秧淝 媲问抒 仁抻磴 捩砩 藻鲜 拭徂 嶷舷 沅 轻崆谌礓 .. 咩 堰 秧咔严 吾轻 轻氏讶 卺 守软 轻蹄磲 轻蔬薯唔 媲邈迩 轻阙哝忧 媲崾酉硐 卺 轻阊沆. 骓问抒 轻菅磙 阌橇 轻礞 氏秧惹叔 卺 汜谌 轻窝劓 嬗磙驺 轻阆硌 轻蒌 沅 吾轻 轻氏秧 卺 阒勤萆 轻体嫦 媸漭硇 匮磙 轻嶷 轻薯 礓骓 轻勤抒窍 卺礤 晚 咔 尴 韵 卺 轻崆谌礓 戎焰焉 输蓓 轻舒添迩 尕轻儒 惹崾堰硪 轻添 试唔嵘 轻菅磙 :    靠靠 轻掬媲 轻淝乔乔乔乔寝嵘     徙 释舷 融 驷咪 矍崛 掬巧 轻匝孓 轻切勤 轻秧侵砩      亚蓉 後怯抒勤   http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html  释砬 崽渖 轻滢 轻闳窃  媸晚鞘 後蹄碲   禹湘骀   
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*惹崾孑磙 後亿磴 

媸赃 砬 腿砣 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*轻瓦 + 轻掬媲 轻淝掎 靠

:a24:
                        	*

----------


## 淝涎轻锨漤

*阢 呷硌 礓寿 卿 磙驺 儒 轻阌恃 秧咔严 蓓 侍屙 轻峭阊 徨绣 轻闳茄巧 孚汜 沁妊 涫谠 卿 磙驺 儒 轻蹄彐 轻阊砦 蓓 陷 焰 轻菅磙 轻阙滏砩 媲谪橇 轻崆谌礓 萄谇 阙滏砩 崾呜 谵壬 轻沔严 孚嫦 轻菅磙 嵊侨 卿收茄鞘 媲碇 认琼 滔硐 妊嫱 滔硐 媸尴磴 谘 硌猪 轻守嶷鞘 骓陧 後菅磙 屙仁 孓媸 咄倾 後徂 .
驿舒挹 卿 嗜厦 轻闳茄巧 咔嶷窍 舟 阊砦 氵溯 阙 蔬梳 陷勤 彦砣 沅 菅奚 轻沔严 吻丈 媲 阆讶迩 轻妊且磲 (轻舒) 渔 硎融 星 轻溴 轻许 鞘融 阡香 咔 硐讶 轻清犴 轻窝劓沩 孚汜 卺 琼耷 逄驺 轻阊砦 仍熟 轻尤 骀众 恃忧渖 陷勤砩 捩砩 蓓 嫣 崆谌 轻阊砦 徙 瘦嵬 阙迩 哚 轻阃擎崆 仨嵘 轻枣仨 蓓 翼茄 轻匀沁 柔 卿 轻舒 怯守勤 卿 磔卺 闱 徙 视守 哚 菅 轻沣是 卿 瘦卺 惹彷嬉 卺 轻峭阊 儒陷 闱仪崾 拚叔 恃擎 清 轻阊砦 嵝 鞘孓 卿 碲汜 轻舒 刃鞘 轻匮磙 驷咪 轻幽轻 轻许 碡淹 漭渝 遽 视徙 轻萄 逍 轻阊 咩 俞闶 蓓 轻沔鱼 轻忧绒 靠
 崆 勤兽 嗅 崆 哚 轻傺孑 阄梳萆 抒倾丘 轻卿 萸徙秧 轻许 溱演 愉舒挹 卿 碣逖 徜 礞 巯 妊嫱 滔硐 媲俞嫒 滔硐 蓓 哚 云 嫒轻是唔 涫孓 卿 磉驿 邃沁 逄驺 咔油 孓骓 沅 哚 轻啼惹 阙 阪仙 轻焰 崆 崆谌 轻阊砦 抒 怯瘦仪义 沅 认琼 轻湘秧 倾倾 轻倾 驽 垌 阌授享 後怯瘦仪 阊 俏鸯 孥硌 耷柔礓 崾奕 轻俏厍 阊 俏鸯 骓嶷孺 闳茄巧 轻巯 仍谇 崆 磲羡 轻隳沅 沅 掏 阊薯 孢 蔬邃鞘淝 尜滏淝 视硌 蓓 涨嵬 轻峭阊 犴晚 犴嵘 轻巯 轻 菅 阊砦 耷香 惹袖 轻徨 .
哚 轻舒蓓 後阊砦 惹崆涫涨 轻锨骓 惹袖 轻徨 驺 轻湔 轻 沅 阡 轻徨 　

*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*享讶 沅 滏 梦..锨磴 闱蔬驿 徂橇鞘 轻沔严 媲徙秧 阍孓 驺闶谏..握嬲 融 逡磴 轻菅磙礓 蓓 擎犰 轻闳茄砬沅 轻湘秧..磴咪 卿 溆沩 逍 轻徂橇 柔耷(轻萄硗礓).. 融 逡磴叔闱 倾倾 遽轻 咔湘掎 媲崆汜 卺 轻舒轻 徂橇鞘 沔严 阊砦 适鱼 惹徂嫔 媲徜享 徇 逍 轻湎砩认檬 适崆造 蓓 俏 轻愉礓..葶湫2004 徙 叔毅 轻沔严 轻阊砦 轻禽 沅怯壬 媲拖 沅 闾汜 17 徂橇 蹄 轻菅磙礓媸谇厢 媲拖 15 萱 後峭阊...
*

----------


## 翼窍-嫦轻葜

*赃 徇 卺 体线 轻戕涎 
媸晚 勤糖 
驿舒挹 卿 碲嬷 轻阊砦 
蹄清硌  轻谘碇 
容嬉 忧娃
磴油 撬茄 轻逡磴 
沅 轻倾
骓滔 轻倾 
嵯 轻蹄清硌 
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*视徙 轻腿砣 禹湘 卺 轻侨锨谇
                        	*

----------


## 猛阆 兽

*菅褪淝 砬 梦 娩 咪 耷磲 谇硪 嗜匝淝 蠕掎 驼秧 卺 掬巧 轻匝孓 徇 闳茄砬 轻湘秧 轻沣是 .
*

----------


## 倾倾 侨鞘

*轻徨 卿昭 轻阊砦 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*كل الشكر لك على جهدك المقدر ونتمني ان يعوض المريخ 
جماهيره العريضة بنصر يزيح آثارالهزيمة القاسية

*

----------


## النجمي

*الكورة منقولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الاحمر الوهاج

*بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*منصورين بأذن الله .. واتوقعها ثنائية مريخيه ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مكان وزمان المباراة::

التاريخ : الثلاثـاء 6 مــــــــارس 2012

التوقيت : 8:00 - بتوقيت السودان

مكان اللقاء : أســــتاد الخرطـــــوم




ســـعة الإستاد : يسع الملعب لـ 15000 متفرج
أرضية الملعب : إصـطنـــاعيــــــة 
الافتتــاح : 1957





*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*يارب النصر
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*القنوات الناقلة ::

الريــــاضية fm 104



*

----------


## musab aljak

*نادى الموردة (صاحب الارض والجمهور)
(تاريخ التأسيس : 1927م)




الانجــازات :






لقب دوري العاصمـة مرة واحدة 1968



لقب دوري السـودان مرة واحدة 1968



لقب كأس السـودان 6 مرات






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

القنوات الناقلة ::

الريــــاضية fm 104







حليلك ياقووون والله ايام يازمان

تسلم حبيبنا مصعب
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مدرب الفريق :
ايلتون

الجنسية : برازيلـــي


*

----------


## musab aljak

*ابرز اللاعبين :



( هاني ماهر) 


 (خميس مارتن)

 (رمضان عجب) 


   (جحو) 


(باولو سيرجيو)  


   (احمد عادل)    


*

----------


## musab aljak

*نادى المريخ العظيم 


الانجــازات :بطل كأس الكؤوس الافريقية (1989)

وصيف كأس الاتحاد الافريقي (2007)

بطل سيكافا مرتين (1986 - 1994)

الدوري السوداني 16 مرة (الدوري الممتاز 6 مرات)


كـأس السودان 19 مرة
 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*مدرب الفريق : 
هيـــرون ريكاردو
الجنسية : برازيلي



*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

القنوات الناقلة ::

الريــــاضية fm 104






نمشي نشوف الريان القطري والاستقلال الايراني حليل قووووووون
*

----------


## سيدو

* االاستاد اذا 
الكورة غير منقوله 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تم دمج الموضعين 
بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج.
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شباب بالتوفيق للزعيم مسئولين من الخير 

النقل خبرو شنو
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*


تشكيلة الفريق : 

الحارس أكرم الهادي 
الثلاثي العائد نجم الدين عبد الله وبلة جابر وأحمد الباشا، وموسى الزومة صناعة اللعب راجي عبد العاطي ومايك موتيابا بينما يعتمد الثنائي أديكو ريمي وجوناس ساكواها كثنائي مقدمة هجومية.










المــــــورده



ابرز تشكيلة الفريق : 

الثنائي البرازيلي جيان لالانا، وسيرجيو بالإضافة إلى صلاح يحيى ومحمد خميس وأحمد عادل وعثمان حجو، بينما يغيب عن توليفته رمضان عجب بعامل الإصابة، ومحمد موسى بعقوبة  

*

----------


## الحارث

*بالتوفيق للذعيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ان شاء الله الزعيم يقدم عرض جميل وانتصار كبير .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نحنا جوه الجك والأعصاب بايظه
منصورين بإذن الله يامريخاب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نحنا جوه الجك والأعصاب بايظه
منصورين بإذن الله يامريخاب



التشكيله ياكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اكرم
باسكال
نجم الدين
بله 
الزومه
الباشا
مجدي امبده
موتيابا
راجي
ساكواها
ادكو
نصرك الهم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالله سبعه
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بسم الله يارب هدف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مخالفة مع اديكو خارج خط 18
اها ياريكاردو مين حا يلعب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سلاح الكرات الثابتة يجب استغلاله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مجدي امبدة يسدد ويبعدها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*متي نستفيد من هذه الضربات الثابته
يايوسف حرام عليك ياخي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كالعادة المريخ ضاغط والموردة متخندقة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يايوسف ياخي تبالغ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ياراجل ياراجل 
المذيع قال قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
والكورة ما قوون
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*دايرين هدف يريح الاعصاب
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*المذيع يوسف  مجنون وبيجننا
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اعضابنا تلفت مع المذيع ده عاوزين هدف سريع يهدي الاعصاب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يوسف محمد يوسف 
اتفآل بهذا المذيع فكلما يذيع مباراة للمريخ فانه يفوز
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*في مثل هذا اليوم وفي هذا الزمن بالزبط سقط ايداهور علي ارض ملعب استاد المريخ 
نتمني من لاعبي المريخ ان يهدو نصرا واداء اليوم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*احمد عادل مين يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
هو الزول ده لسه عايش
                        	*

----------


## كته

*خلاص دائر تعاكس
*

----------


## kramahmad

*اها ياجماعه الجديد شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

في مثل هذا اليوم وفي هذا الزمن بالزبط سقط ايداهور علي ارض ملعب استاد المريخ 
نتمني من لاعبي المريخ ان يهدو نصرا واداء اليوم



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  222222
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الموردة مازالت صامتة ولكن الصبر بس
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*امام هذا الضغط  لن تصمد المورده--وستحسم المباراة فى الشوط الاول  انشاء الله
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بطبيعة الحال لابد ان تقف الموردة في وجه المريخ على الاقل حتى نهاية الشوط الاول بعدها فان عامل اللياقة البدنية هو الحكم 
والفريق الذي يمتلك مخزون جيد من اللياقة سوف يفوز وباذن الله المريخ فائز لا محالة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يارب هدف واحد بس يفك النحس والباقي معروف
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*خمسين ركنيه والف فاول بره خط 18 والنتيجه صفر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اصابة الطاهر الحاج وتوقف المباراة دقائق قليلة سوف يستجم منها الفريقين 
ويعاود المريخ الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مازالت الاطراف غير فعالة-وهذا مايؤخر الحسم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الصفافير بدات
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووون اديكو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
اديكو في الدقيقة 23
                        	*

----------


## كته

*واحد الله
*

----------


## midris3

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*في الدقيقة 23 اول اهداف الزعيم عن طريق الدبابة اديكو 

الف مبروووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## طالب الزين

*قووون
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اديكو اديكو اديكو 
ياعجبكو والله كراعك قشطه
                        	*

----------


## sansaan

*منصورين باذن الله 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*افتحوا  الابواب  لانتصار عريض--
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطرافسلاح الاطراف سلاح الاطراف
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك




*

----------


## midris3

*هاهاها يا الداني دي شنو الاطراقسلاح 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يوسف محمد يوسف ما لو بطنه طمت كده
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله العارض فكا بعد دا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*على المريخ ان يضرب بيد من حديد ولا يركن لهدف وحيد مهما كان 
وعلى المدرب ان يوجه لاعبيه بتكثيف الهجوم وعدم التراخي طيلة زمن اللقاء 
منها يكتسب الفريق اللياقة البدنية ومنها يتم تطبيق خطة اللعب ومنها ترتفع اللياقة البدنية
                        	*

----------


## طالب الزين

*ياالله ياشباب داخل الاستاد طق طق طرق اديكو ....
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اديكو اديكو اديكو 
ياعجبكو والله كراعك قشطه



هههههههههههههههههه


الله يستر بس فرق الممتاز دي كلها بقي منها خوفة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نصف ساعه والمريخ متقدم بهدف اديكو د23
الان مخالفه خارج الخط للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نعيش في القرن الواحد والعشرين قرن التطور والتقدم 
وفي النهاية نسمع في الكورة بالراديو 
ونسلم امرنا للمذيع يوسف محمد يوسف 
والله بختك يا يوسف كل المغتربين والما خشو الكورة بسمعو فيك 
اها بس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكسية من موتيابا يضيع راجي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لاحولة ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قون للموردة 


احمد عادل

الله يكضب الشينة 

فتكم بي عافية
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*برضوا سيحسمها المريخ فى الشوط الاول  انشاء الله
*

----------


## midris3

*دحين دي ما حركة الاردن وطلعاتو الغلط
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*احمد عادل يدرك التعادل للموردة فى الدقيقة 32 من خطأ لاكرم الهادى
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*استهتار اكرم يتواصل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

برضوا سيحسمها المريخ فى الشوط الاول انشاء الله



2222222222222222222222222222
باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ما فائدة الركنيات والعكسيات فحتى الان ثمانية ركنيات وتم احراز هدف واحد فقط من كرة معكوسة 
يجب على لاعبي المريخ ان يتقنوا احراز الاهداف من هذه الركنيات
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يلزمنا الصبر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

دحين دي ما حركة الاردن وطلعاتو الغلط



هههههههههههههههه

الله يجازيك يا محمد ادريس هسي انت شايف حاجة بلاي 


:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ويواصل هذا المستهتر مسلسل الاخطاء
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا خوانا الحاصل شنو اكرم ده مالو 
عاوز يكتب شهادة وفاته براهو الليلة دي 
يظهر انه ما عاوز يدقها تاني ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هههههههههههههههه

الله يجازيك يا محمد ادريس هسي انت شايف حاجة بلاي 


:hellocv4:



يا زول انا زول خيالي واسع جدا 
كخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مخالفه واحده يستفيد منها المورده
ونحنا الفين مخالفه لم نستفيد منها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لا اله الا الله الحاصل شنو يا ناس 
على ريكاردو اخراج اكرم فوراً والدفع بياسين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*طبعا يوسف محمد يوسف معنوياته ارتفعت جدا 
الله يستر الجمهور ما يتم الناقصة
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*حسبنا الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اكرم بتاع ماذا اصلكم المريخاب كتيييييييييييييير نسايين اها ضوقو المر مافى فريق بيشطب لاعب فنيا ويعيدو من تانى 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 145 (20 من الأعضاء و 125 زائر)

عجبكو,محمد حسن حامد,مريخابي و افتخر,معتز فضل الله كرار,الحارث,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو زينب,ابواخلاص,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد جبريل,ارخبيل,د نشأت نبيل,جواندي*+,kramahmad,سامرين,سوسيوة,نادرالداني+,ودالكامل المريخابى,نجوم وهموم,طارق حامد+

الصبر طيب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا بله ده شنو يابله
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*طلع اكرم دة يا مدرب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*طلع اكرم يا مدرب الزول ده خلاص طلع برة الشكة وبقى ما مركز
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*كلام غريب فعلا
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*هدفين من مهاجم الموردة الخطييييييييييييير اكرم الهادي سليم فى مرمي المريخ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*قون تانى للموردة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*الله يلزمن الصبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*النتيجة 1 ياسباب ولا فيها كفوة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الصبر يارب 
الركنية التاسعة في المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.. أكرم بيحاول يعاقب ريكاردو فى هذه المباراة. المريخ إن شاء الله فائز فائز بإذن الله وقوته بس الأخطاء البايخة دي ما في داعي ليها!!!!!!.
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

النتيجة 1 ياسباب ولا فيها كفوة



كفوتين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وبعدين يا ناس 

11 ركنية يا ناس واحد يقرصني عشان اصدق الكلام ده
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اا ركنيه والمحصله صفر
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن راجي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*12 ركنية 

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## عجبكو

*التعادل من راجي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون راجي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*11  ركنيات---12
راجل عبد العاطى
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ياخي ما معقول لكن 
دي قصة غريبة وحكاية عجيبة
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااجى الدقيقة 44
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اقسم بالله اكرم دا مفرةوض مادقها تناي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

النتيجة 1 ياسباب ولا فيها كفوة



2/2 يا ساب.
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمدلله لكن الحال ما بطمن
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ماعندنا خط دفاع
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسديدة قوية من راجي تمر ركلة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*راجي الان يتحرك يالله يا شباب 

العثرة بتصلح المشية 

الموردة الشوط الثاني ما حا يكون فيها حيل 
ده طبعا لو نحنا فينا حيل 
والله يستر
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*انتظرونا ياقراقير الشوط اتلثانى
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نهاية الشوط الأول 2/2
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*هوي ياجماعة دا مرض شنو دا

اللعيبة ديل ماوعو الدرس ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله اكرم دا انا من بطوله كاس افريقيا عرفت في لحظه ممكن يسبب كارثه الله يكفينا شره
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تحليل الشوط الاول 

عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شيلو الصبر شويه ده نحن حالتنا فى النت طيب اللى جو الاستاد من حقه يسب ويجدع بالطوب على رؤوس اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*المريخ إن شاء الله حيفوز .. بس إستهتار اكرم دا المفروض يخصموا منو حتى لو خلص كل قروشو!!!!!!!!!!.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المكسب الوحيد في دوري 2012

انو الفرق كلها بقي في منها خوفة 

اخيرا حنشوف دوري بعيد عن سيطرت القمة 

و انا الموسم ده متاكد الحيفوز بالدوري فريق غير القمة
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*انتهى الشوط الاول 2/2
مريخ كعب .. اكرم طين .
*

----------


## kramahmad

*معقول دا حال فريق بعد كم يوم لاعب في كاس الانديه الافريقيه والله انا ما مصدق  شي بصراحه بخوف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*لا تعليــق
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بعد كده ريكاردو بظهر في الشوط التاني مويتو شنو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 169 (26 من الأعضاء و 143 زائر)
مرتضي دياب,محمد حسن حامد,مريخابي و افتخر,معتز فضل الله كرار,النزير,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو زينب,ابواخلاص,ابوعبير,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد جبريل,ارخبيل,د نشأت نبيل,دييجو ميليتو,mub25,سوسيوة,سكواهاسواها,علوش الزعيماوي,عبر الاثير,عجبكو+,zahababeker,نادر عثمان,نادرالداني+,ودالكامل المريخابى,نجوم وهموم,طارق حامدالسلام عليكم ومجمعين في الحرموالنصر لنا باذن اللهبس اكرم دا كتب نهايتو بي يدو
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ان شاء الله الشوط الثانى يكون غير وننوم مبسوطين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اكرم تسبب فى الاهداف منتهى الاستهتار .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اشاده من عبد الرحمن بالاعب موتيابا وبحارس المورده
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*وائل حارس الموردة انقذ فريقه من اهداف مؤكدة والموردة استفادة من اخطاء اكرم .
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 169 (26 من الأعضاء و 143 زائر)
مرتضي دياب,محمد حسن حامد,مريخابي و افتخر,معتز فضل الله كرار,النزير,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو زينب,ابواخلاص,ابوعبير,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد جبريل,ارخبيل,د نشأت نبيل,دييجو ميليتو,mub25,سوسيوة,سكواهاسواها,علوش الزعيماوي,عبر الاثير,عجبكو+,zahababeker,نادر عثمان,نادرالداني+,ودالكامل المريخابى,نجوم وهموم,طارق حامدالسلام عليكم ومجمعين في الحرموالنصر لنا باذن اللهبس اكرم دا كتب نهايتو بي يدو



ايها الراجف اللابد
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الموسم دا الحاصل شنو نسال الله الصبر وان شاء الله منتصرين .
*

----------


## kramahmad

*عاد تاني نستعد كيف؟ معسكرات ومبارايات وديه كله دا ما كفايه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عبد الرحمن يقدم التحية للجمهور الرياضي 
الشوط الاول رائع وجميل وفيه عطاء متدفق 
كرة القدم لعبة اخطاء 
سيطرة مطلقة للمريخ خلال الشوط الاول 
ورغم وجود 10 ركنيات للمريخ فان الموردة استطاعت ان تتقدم على المريخ باخطاء اكرم الهادي سليم 
ووصف الهدفين 
حيث ان هدفي الموردة كانا من اخطاء واضحة للحارس اكرم الهادي 
المريخ شكله يختلف تماما عن مباراة الامل يلعب بسرعة ويفتح بالاطراف 
وموتيابا اظهر مقدرات فنية عالية وشكل خطورة على الجبهة اليمنى للموردة باختراقاته ومراوغاته 
خط دفاع الموردة استطاع ان يصمد بالذات حارس الموردة الذي كان نجم الشوط الاول 
حيث اخرج حالات انفراد والاهداف التي اتت لا يسأل عنها وائل جمعة حارس الموردة 
ولا توجد تغطية دفاعية من دفاع الموردة 
الموردة تدفاع بشراسة وهذا حال الكرة لابد من بناء استراتيجية دفاعية مع هجمات مضادة 
واستغلت الموردة اخطاء الحارس اكرم علما ان الموردة لم تصل خط المريخ الا من خلال اخطاء الحارس 
وارهقت الموردة المريخ 
ومن جهة نظر عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول ان عنصر اللياقة سيكون مهم جدا وله دور كبير في الشوط الثاني 
والفريقانا تعرضا لهزيمة في الاسبوع الاول فالموردة خسرت من هلال كادوقلي والمريخ من الامل عطبرة 
والفريقان يسعان لجمع الرصيد من النقاط 
الموردة متكتلة في الدفاع والشق الهجومي في الموردة ضعيف 
ياسر الديبة واحمد عادل سريعين لذلك تعتمد الموردة على الهجمات المضادة وفعلا استغلا ذلك باخطاء الحارس اكرم 
فمدرب الموردة يعتمد على ذلك 
المريخ اليوم فتح لعب بالطراف عن طريق موسى وبله جابر لممارسة عملية الدعم 
مجدي امبده واحمد الباشا ساهما في خلق فرص جيدة 
ووجد اديكو وساكواها فرص كثيرة 
وائل هو نجم الشوط الاول 
هذا ملخص سريع لكلام الاعلامي عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تحليل الحبيب فخري حسن للشوط الاول

Fakhry Hassan‎

 الشوط الأول
 أداء أكثر من رائع من المريخ فرغم تكتل فريق الموردة أستطاع الثنائي  الزومة وموتيابا علي الناحية الشمال وبلة والباشا في الناحية اليمين تشكل  خطورة كبيرة علي دفاعات  الموردة
 الهدف الأول للمريخ نتج عن مجهود رائع من الزومة  وكان تمركز أديكو اكثر ممتاز

 هدفي الموردة نتجت عن سوء طالع غريب فالأول تسببت النجيلة الصناعية في  إرباك أكرم  بعد أن أرتكب نجم الدين خطأ كبير وكذلك كان الهدف الثاني

 علي كل حال شكل المريخ مطمئن وقادر علي إحراز المزيد من الأهداف لو أستمر علي نفس هذا المنوال وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله

*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تحليل الحبيب فخري حسن للشوط الاول

Fakhry Hassan‎



 الشوط الأول
 أداء أكثر من رائع من المريخ فرغم تكتل فريق الموردة أستطاع الثنائي  الزومة وموتيابا علي الناحية الشمال وبلة والباشا في الناحية اليمين تشكل  خطورة كبيرة علي دفاعات  الموردة
 الهدف الأول للمريخ نتج عن مجهود رائع من الزومة  وكان تمركز أديكو اكثر ممتاز

 هدفي الموردة نتجت عن سوء طالع غريب فالأول تسببت النجيلة الصناعية في  إرباك أكرم  بعد أن أرتكب نجم الدين خطأ كبير وكذلك كان الهدف الثاني
 
 علي كل حال شكل المريخ مطمئن وقادر علي إحراز المزيد من الأهداف لو أستمر علي نفس هذا المنوال وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله




ماااااااااااااابصدق
                        	*

----------


## mohamed mahgob

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اللهم انصر المريخ 




اللهم امين على كل المتخازلين وكل المتربصين


*

----------


## midris3

*تخريمة : الاتحاد جدة فرعن المريخ متقدم بهدف على باختكور (دوري ابطال اسيا)
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*المريـخ يسـير على خطـى النصـرالسعـودي ستـــرك يا ررررررررب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

ماااااااااااااابصدق





المشكلة يا محمد فخري ده ما بقول كلام ساي و هو في الاستاد الان :1 (3):
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تحليل الحبيب فخري حسن للشوط الاول

Fakhry Hassan‎



الشوط الأول
أداء أكثر من رائع من المريخ فرغم تكتل فريق الموردة أستطاع الثنائي الزومة وموتيابا علي الناحية الشمال وبلة والباشا في الناحية اليمين تشكل خطورة كبيرة علي دفاعات الموردة
الهدف الأول للمريخ نتج عن مجهود رائع من الزومة وكان تمركز أديكو اكثر ممتاز

هدفي الموردة نتجت عن سوء طالع غريب فالأول تسببت النجيلة الصناعية في إرباك أكرم بعد أن أرتكب نجم الدين خطأ كبير وكذلك كان الهدف الثاني

علي كل حال شكل المريخ مطمئن وقادر علي إحراز المزيد من الأهداف لو أستمر علي نفس هذا المنوال وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله




فخري دا بصدقو لي سببين
الاول لانو زول عاقل وغير عاطفي
والثاني لانو جو الكوره
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تحليل الحبيب فخري حسن للشوط الاول

Fakhry Hassan‎



 الشوط الأول
 أداء أكثر من رائع من المريخ فرغم تكتل فريق الموردة أستطاع الثنائي  الزومة وموتيابا علي الناحية الشمال وبلة والباشا في الناحية اليمين تشكل  خطورة كبيرة علي دفاعات  الموردة
 الهدف الأول للمريخ نتج عن مجهود رائع من الزومة  وكان تمركز أديكو اكثر ممتاز

 هدفي الموردة نتجت عن سوء طالع غريب فالأول تسببت النجيلة الصناعية في  إرباك أكرم  بعد أن أرتكب نجم الدين خطأ كبير وكذلك كان الهدف الثاني

 علي كل حال شكل المريخ مطمئن وقادر علي إحراز المزيد من الأهداف لو أستمر علي نفس هذا المنوال وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله




اخونا عجبكو معقول النجيلة دا اكرم بس واستهتار .
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فى اخر  الموسم الماضى كنا نقرأ الفاتحة عشان كل مباراة للمريخ تنتهى على خير وكان تركيزنا على الاداء البطئ والردئ لاحمد الباشا وبله جابر وموسى الزومة وسعيد السعودى ومصعب عمر فالنسال انفسنا ماذا تغيير فى تشكيلة المريخ المرض ياهو نفس المرض لا بتنفع معسكرات ولا زيارة فرق اجنبية مافى زول بديك اكتر من العندو وجاء اكرم من تانى ليكمل الرواية الى اخرها اذا كان فى مباراتين مرمى المريخ يصاب بثلاثة اهداف من فرق حديثة فى تكوينها فما بال الفرق التى عسكرت خارجيا واستعدت تماما للممتاز 

*

----------


## badri

*الله يستر يا نشات نبيل من مريخنا السنة دي .ود البدري معاك
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا رب شوط مريخى وفوز باهر
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله كلنا بنحب النصر للزعيم لكن البحصل دا غير منطقي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ناس ما عندهم حق الشرابات وناس رئيس ما عندهم

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*احسن نحضر مسلسل فاطمة

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يارب تتحسم في ربع ساعة
                        	*

----------


## badri

*متي يرحمنا الاتحاد ويتم نقل هذا الدوري ولو علي الشو تايم انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياارخبيل تفائل فالنصر للزعيم باذن الله 
وحسب افادة الاخوه بالاستاد المريخ قدم شوط جميل جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*عندى احساس الكورة ح تنتهى 4/2 

لكن المشكلة بقى يدخل فينا قون من اليسوا والما يسواش !!!!!! 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*هاه شباب الوضع
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بالحال دا لسه نحنا ما لعبنا خارج الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله ستر
*

----------


## سامرين

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مريخاه.
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*دخول فيصل موسى بديلا لموتيابا
*

----------


## كته

*سكواها وين
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

سكواها وين



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*كيف ياناس الوضع كيف
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ساكواها شكلو نايم علي عسل امم افريقيا لسه ما سخن
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لسه تعادل افيدونا لو سمحتو
                        	*

----------


## كته

*انشاء حقنا ده  يخلص فيك يااتحاد السجم
خلانا نرجف زى القصب
*

----------


## الكاش الجاب الانبراش

*الاخبار شن يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم  والوضع شباب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لسه تعادل افيدونا لو سمحتو





لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه تعادل
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لسه تعادل افيدونا لو سمحتو





و هو كذلك
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*وارغو وكلتشي فلوس ساكت ولامافي عطاء كل مره معورين !!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قويييييييييييييييييييييييييه ويستلما الحارس 
يايوسف نحنا ماعندنا ليك اعصاب ياخي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

الدقيقة كم  والوضع شباب




15 دقيقة 


التعادل 2-2
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ربع ساعه والنتيجه كما هى.
*

----------


## najma

*انت بتحضروا فيها وين على الاذاعة ... ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الكاش الجاب الانبراش

*الحاصل ايييييييييييييه يا صفوة تعادل لسع؟
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

الدقيقة كم




عشرييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الشوط الاول 12 ركنية والشوط الثانى اداء اقل عطاء نتمنى ونحتاج بشدة للفوز يا رب .
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*شكل جميل  بس خسارة الاطراف
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

انت بتحضروا فيها وين على الاذاعة ... ؟؟؟




اذاعة امدرمان والرياضيه .
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 116 (36 من الأعضاء و 80 زائر)
معتصم الصايم,أب ظرف,محمد حسن حامد,محمد زين العابدين,مريخابي و افتخر,معتز فضل الله كرار,مكاريــوس,الحارث,امجد مريخ,الكاش الجاب الانبراش,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابوالتيمان,ابواخلاص,ابوسامى,ابوعبير,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,fanan,دييجو ميليتو,kramahmad,malaz,midris3,mohamed mahgob,Mohamed Mirghani,mub25,najma,سامرين,شرقاوي,سكواهاسواها,عبر الاثير,عجبكو+,نادر عثمان,نادرالداني,طارق حامد,كدكولانشاء الله منتصرين 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلتشي بديلا لسكواها
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*امين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ساكواها بيلعب بدلع غريب
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الله يوفق بس الظاهر لو ما الاداره عملت خصميات تقيله علي كل اللعيبه مابنفعو خاصه المدعو اكرم المعفن
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب.
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*دخول كلتشى بديلا لساكواها فى الدقيقة 19
*

----------


## kramahmad

*اظن كلتشي ما جاهز الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## كته

*كرهنا مباراه عطبره مباراه عطبره
هو داير يكاوينا ولا شنو
*

----------


## سامرين

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اذاعة امدرمان والرياضيه .



شكرا كتييير سامرين
                        	*

----------


## badri

*اللهم اجعل النصر من اقدام كليتشي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تكتل دفاعي للموردة 

اين خطة ريكاردو 
الان يجب ان تظهر خطة ريكاردو في كسر الدفاع الموردابي
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناس  دي بداية الموسم  ومعسكرؤات ومباريات اعدادية

عجبي لمايحدث
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

شكرا كتييير سامرين




على شنو يانجمه بس ان شاء الله ربنا ينصرنا.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اتمني من كل قلبي ان يثور كل من في الملعب في وجه هولاء الاشباح
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*واضح اللاعبين فقدوا اعصابهم  وبدا --التشلت وبله يمارس تخصصه فى الكروت
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه المباراه قربت تنتهى.
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*بطاقة صفراء تخصصية لبلة جابر فى الدقيقة 22
*

----------


## كته

*الله يجيبك يالقون
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووون 


باسكااااااااااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الرررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*باسكاللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووووووون الهدف الثالث للمريخ احرزه اللاعب باسكال
*

----------


## سامرين

*باسكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
*

----------


## كته

*باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسسسسسسسسسس  سسسسسسسسسسككككككككككككككاااااااااااااال
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*باسكال الراجل 

ارتحتنا تماما يا باسكال 

الله يخليك يارب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الراجل باسكال هدف من خانة الباك الشمال فى الدقيقة 29 .
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لن نرضى بغير 5/2
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*اااااخخخخخخخخخخخخخ من مرض اللا عبين 
والله مرارتنا انفقعت  والله لوكنت في الاستاد اللعيبه المرض ديل الا اطيرو بي هلكوبتر من الاستاد 
الله يسترنا بس
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الله يجيبك يالقون



دعوة مستجابة والحمد لله 

همسة : خليك قريب وكتر من الدعاء الان
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*عجبكو ياخي ماقصرته ببشرتك دي
                        	*

----------


## badri

*باسكال انشاء الله البتاكلو ينفعك
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هدف بعد ما حرقو اعصابنا .
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*احبككككككككككككككككككككك يا باسكال سيـد الرجااااااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

باسكال الراجل 

ارتحتنا تماما يا باسكال 

الله يخليك يارب




الرجفه ظاااهره
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الهدف الثالث للمريخ بعد روح طالعت الموت من باسكال 29
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*لو عندنا باسكال حارس وباسكال مدافع وباسكال نص وباسكال طرف وباسكال مهاجم
تاني دايرين شنو
                        	*

----------


## طالب الزين

*مبروك هدف التقدم ويجب تصحيح اخطا الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اغنو
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*باسكاااااااااااااااال
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 121 (40 من الأعضاء و 81 زائر)

نادرالداني,أب ظرف,محمد حسن حامد,محمد زين العابدين,مرتضي دياب+,مريخابي و افتخر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,مكاريــوس,badri,الحارث,امجد مريخ,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الكاش الجاب الانبراش,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابوالتيمان,ابواخلاص,ابوسامى,ابوعبير,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,fanan,جواندي*,kramahmad,malaz,midris3,mohamed mahgob,Mohamed Mirghani,najma,سامرين,شرقاوي,سكواهاسواها,trablsi,عادل حسبو,عبر الاثير,عجبكو+,نادر عثمان,نجوم وهموم,طارق حامد+,كته,كدكولوبرضه تقول لي 218 الف جنيه ديل ما عاجبنك برضو ليهم دور ودور كبير خلاص 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله انت الراجل الفيهم
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*218  مليون -الف للموردة-
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لابد من هدف رابع باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*بلغ الدخل 218,070 جنيه
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*218 مليون دخل المباراة والجماعة امبارح 197 مليون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الواوا الواوا و بس
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الررررابع في الطريق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*امس مباراة الهلال حققت 197 الف فقط 

فرق كبير يا ناس 

ياريت يفرح هذا الجمهور بعد نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف الامان مطلوب بشده فى الوقت ده
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

الررررابع في الطريق ان شاء الله



يارب الرابع
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*العجب في الجك 

يعرف تماما للموردة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نصرك يارب ..
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*تغيير غير مناسب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجبكو بديلا لراجي
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*وين المحترفين وين المالايين ويييين وييين وين
كلتشي و اديكو و ساكواها وموتيابا ووارغو واااااخ من القروش الماليها وجيع ملايين الدولارات ولاحياه لمن تنادي يا مريخ الزمن الغابر
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*دخول الملك فيصل بديلا لراجى فى الدقيقة 35 ومازالت النتيجة 3/2
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*الزمن لسي 
هون يارب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*العجب بديلا لراجى بالتوفيق للعجب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صراحة الاذاعة كلها الطاهر الحاج من الموردة 
هي الموردة دي لاعبة بلاعب واحد ولا شنو 

المذيع شابكنا الطاهر الحاج الطاهر الحاج 

الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*العجب دا في اقدامو الخير
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*والله ما عارف لكن حسي وائل دا قطعها لي المريخ 
لو سجلو المريخ الموسم الجاي يبقى راكوبة 
الاعبين البجو المريخ عاملين زي الزول البطلع السلم يطلع بي نفس واحد مما يصل الطابق العاوزو يبرك يشيل نفس ويتشهق
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*يلا قونك يا عجب 
*

----------


## كته

*ناس المورده رقدو دقيق
*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*اللهم انصرنا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*باقي القون الرابع بس
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*واضح ان المريخ استلم ذمام المباراة ولكن نريد هدف يريح الاعصاب 

لانه ثقتنا في الفريق انعدمت تماما خاصة  بعد تقدمنا بهدف ومعادلة الموردة للنتيجة 

الشعب يريد هدف رابع

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الهدف  ضرووووووووووووووري
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 40
*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*اها الفينا كملت يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*قالو المريخ كان ناقص عشان كدا انهزم
قبلها كان بقولو المريخ بمن حضر
واليوم بقولو المريخ ماكان في يومو
اللاعبين عملو العليهم بس الحظ وقف ضدهم بدليل الاهداف الضائعه 
اخ انا من لعيبه الدولارات اخ ياحليل زمنك ياعيس صباح الخير وعاطف القوز وحامد بريمه 
قال اكرم قال
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ممتاز الموسم ده غير 
معظم الفرق مستعده 
كل لاعبى الفرق الاخرى تحاول الظهور للظفر بملايين الكبيرين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اربعين دقيقه وبرضو اعصابنا بايظه.
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*والله بصراحة أنا أعصابي بايظة وفي الدوام لا في راديو ولا غيره .. وأنتم أحبتي الصفوة مصدري الوحيد لنقل المباراة..
أللهم انصر الزعيم ..
*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*النتيجه لسه ٣ / ٢
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*التون البرازيلي ما فارقه معاهو دفع بمهاجم ثالث وهذه فرصة عظيمة للمريخ لمهاجمة الموردة ودك حصونها واحراز الهدف الرابع 
مع الحذر الدفاعي الشديد
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*انتهت ولا لسه 

ولو جا قوون اكون مية مية
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الدقيقه 40 ولا جديد يزكر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*المورده تدفع بالمهاجم الثالث
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*دخول العجب  منحهم  افضلية الوسط-- وتعطل الهجوم بدخول كلاتشى
ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## كته

*جيبو الرابع النمشى نتعشى
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*والله يحبيب الموسم دا شكلو حايكون العشاء فيه مشاكل كتيره اذا دا الوضع
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*شكرا لك المخلص الغيور باسكال 
منك نتعلم معنى الوفاء
ومنك نتعلك معنى الاباء
والشجاعة والبذل والعطاء
منك نتعلم معنى القيم
دمت موفور القيم
*

----------


## طالب الزين

*الوالي كلامو صاح الثقه المفرطه مضره يعني شنو احرزت هدف  تقو مو تتكبرو وتعملو نايمين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*معقوله يالزومة---نجم حتة واحده--ضيعت  مصعب
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*موسى الزومة يفوز بنجومية المباراة
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*هاه بشرو  بالرابعه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*4 دقائق زمن اضافى
موسى الزومة نجم اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*شكرا لك يا راجل 
يا راجى يا بطل 
دائما انت على العهد 
والوعد
الله يحفظك
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*والله فوز الزومه بالنجومية دا في حد ذاتو مكسب كبير
                        	*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*اها يا ناس النتيجه
                        	*

----------


## الكاش الجاب الانبراش

*والله اخر الزمن بقينا نفتش نهاية الزمن مع الموردة الله يصبرك يا قلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## كته

*الزومه حكومه
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*موسم غير مبشر
الله يعوض في الافريقي 
عسي ولعل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحمد لله 


نهااااااااااااية اللقاء 


البركة في النقاط
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مبروك اول 3 نقاط
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الكورة عاوزة 
زول فلبو حار
شوفو الزومة 
باسكال 
راجى 
بلة
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الحك دا كويس اجهز رممنا ديل للمباريات الافر يقية
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*شوفوا ليكم طريقة للاطرف  -ولا  ستعانون دائما
                        	*

----------


## كته

*حمد الله على السلامه
*

----------


## الكاش الجاب الانبراش

*نهاية المباراة 3/2 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مبارة الاتحاد السعودي دوري ابطال اسيا النتيجة 4 / 0
                        	*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*يادوب اتنفسنا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.صداع داير لى صيدليه كلها بندول .
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الف مبروك 
والقادم أحلى انشاء الله
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحكم كتر من المخالفات فى الزمن الضايع 
انتهاء المباراة بفوز الزعيم 
مبروكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ما عارف
ما حاسى 
بطعم الفوز ليه
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مع الموردة ونقول انشاء الله تنتهى قبل ما يجى فوقنا قون والله كلام عجيب .
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*شكراً يا جماعة 
ومبروووووووووووووك الثلاثة نقاط (والله سلوا روحنا)
*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*بس انا متفلئل جدا الموسم دا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*الحمدلله رب العالمين ... مبرووووك 3 نقااااااط
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الحمد لله  علي هذا النصر الذي اتلف الاعصاب
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الحكم خالد محمد ابراهيم يعلن عن انتهاء اللقاء بفوز المريخ 3/2
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
*

----------


## طالب الزين

*مبرووووك اول ثلاثتين
                        	*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*متفائل افريقيا اكتر
                        	*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*ما كملت يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*الحمد لله والف مبروك يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

مبارة الاتحاد السعودي دوري ابطال اسيا النتيجة 4 / 0



الجاب الاقوان منو

*

----------


## مهاب عثمان

*مشكورين وتصبحو على خير
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اللهم انا نشكو اليك
قلة حليتنا 
وهواننا على الناس
ده المريخ 
ده
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تفائل خيرا تجده اخى عادل حسبو مع تقديرى لك
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو اسيل
					

ما كملت يا ناس




كملت وكملنا

*

----------


## Abdulhadi mohammed

*مبرووووكين ياصفوة لكن بصراحه فوز غير مقنع والله يستر علينا أفريقيا
*

----------


## midris3

*بوسبعان قونين الرابع ما عارفو منو الاول فوزي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الجاب الاقوان منو





*

----------


## عجبكو

*تم تحديث نتيجة المبارة و مسجلي الاهدافي في عنوان البوست 

. . .. . .
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رؤية الشوط الثاني في عيون فخري حسن ( من داخل الملعب ) 


Fakhry Hassan‎
الشوط الثاني
 رغم سيطرة المريخ لكن  الاداء كان أقل من الشوط الأول خروج موتيابا أثر بشكل كبير  جودة أدا المريخ    
 نعم صنع الفريق فرص عديدة لكن تصدي لها دفاع الموردة  بقيادة الطاهر الحاج
 النجيل الصناعي أثر بشكل كبير علي أدا الفريق 
 الزومة يستحق تحية كبيرة فقد  أستعادة مستواه بل أنه تطور بشكل كبير في ناحية الكرات العكسية   التي أتقنها بشكل ممتاز

 كلتشي منح بعض الحيوية بعد دخوله وساهم في بشكل كبير في الهدف الثالث بحركته أم حارس مرمي الموردة
 عموما  كان المستوي أفضل من المباراة السابقة  بشكل كبير


*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووووووووووووكـ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

رؤية الشوط الثاني في عيون فخري حسن ( من داخل الملعب ) 



Fakhry Hassan‎


الشوط الثاني
 رغم سيطرة المريخ لكن  الاداء كان أقل من الشوط الأول خروج موتيابا أثر بشكل كبير  جودة أدا المريخ    
 نعم صنع الفريق فرص عديدة لكن تصدي لها دفاع الموردة  بقيادة الطاهر الحاج
 النجيل الصناعي أثر بشكل كبير علي أدا الفريق 
 الزومة يستحق تحية كبيرة فقد  أستعادة مستواه بل أنه تطور بشكل كبير في ناحية الكرات العكسية   التي أتقنها بشكل ممتاز

 كلتشي منح بعض الحيوية بعد دخوله وساهم في بشكل كبير في الهدف الثالث بحركته أم حارس مرمي الموردة
 عموما  كان المستوي أفضل من المباراة السابقة  بشكل كبير








ونحنا حا نشوف المستوى ده متين 

الله يلين قلب الاتحاد العام علينا ويبث المباريات 


*

----------


## النزير

*انتو عايزين شنو اكتر من كدة 
النيجة تلاتة صفر لولا شطحات اكرم الهادى 
اانظروا ليها من الناحية دى بترتاحو 
اتخيلو ياسين فى المرمى المرة الجاية 
وافريقيا اتخيلو الحضرى رجع
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*مبروك للزعيم .. مبروك لعشاق الزعيم .. مبروك للأحمر الوهاج ..مبروك لنجمة السعد .. مبروك للمارد الذى لايقهر .. مبروك لصانع الفرح والجمال .. مبروك لملوك الكفر .. مبروك لكل من عشق المريخ .. مزيدا من الإنتصارات .. واتمنى من جمهور المريخ العظيم والواعى الصبر وعدم الإستعجال وإن شاء الله المحصلة النهائية حا تكون 100% والقادم أحلى عشاق الوهج الأحمر مريخاب أحبك .
*

----------

